# Windgeräusche reduzieren



## denyo85 (16. September 2007)

hallo!

ich bin absoluter neuling auf dem segment der videobearbeitung. ich suche ein programm mit dem ich störende windgeräusche von selbst aufgenommen videos reduzieren kann. gibts es da etwas oder geht es vielleicht auch mit adobe premiere?

vielen dank schon mal für eure hilfe!!

mfg denyo


----------



## KyriosTheristis (16. September 2007)

Ist vielleicht nicht gerade die Hilfe, die du suchst.. Aber ich würde so einen Wuschel nehmen (keine Ahnung wie der offizielle Begriff lautet, wir haben dem so gesagt xD) 
Das ist so ein Fellartiger Mantel, den du über das Mikrofon deiner Kamera stülpst, der Wind wird dann an diesem Fell gebrochen und das Windrauschen wird extrem stark gedämpft.
Je nach Kameramodell gibts da vielleicht gleich die passenden Dinger dazu.
Wenn du das Material schon hast und nicht nochmals Filmen willst, bringt dir das natürlich nicht viel, höchstens fürs nächste mal 
Softwarelösungen kommen mir leider gerade keine in den Sinn..

//Edit:
Doch noch ein wenig gesucht  Für so einen Windstopper kann man anscheinend für den Notfall auch Wollsocken oder ähnlichs nehmen.
Bezüglich Wind per Software entfernen hat mir Google noch die Stichwörter Adobe Audition und Noise Pattern ausgespuckt, hier der Link dazu:
http://www.slashcam.de/info/Rauschen-vom-Wind-mit-Premiere-Pro-7-0-entfernen----WIE----98440.html

Keine Ahnung ob du Audition hast, aber vielleicht findest du ja da noch nützliche Tips, hab mir das jetzt nicht so genau durchgelesen und die Methode mit Audition auch nicht ausprobiert, klingt aber vielversprechend, wenn die Geräusche nicht allzu schlimm sind!

Grüsse
Santsches


----------



## bokay (17. September 2007)

Such mal nach denoiser vst plugins. Davon gibt es sicher einige gratis. 
Ein sehr gutes (leider nicht gratis) kommt von Algorithmix.
VST Plugins findest du beispielsweise hier oder hier

Edit: 
VST PlugIns können in Premiere geladen und dann dort natürlich auch (als Effekt auf deinen Audiospuren) verwendet werden. Also: Ja, es geht auch in Adobe Premiere du musst dir allerdings ein denoiser PlugIn suchen


----------



## denyo85 (17. September 2007)

danke fürt die tipps ich werde es heute abend gleich einmal ausprobieren.


----------

